
A direct tissue-grafting approach to increasing endogenous brown fat - panabee
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-25866-y
======
keenmaster
It would be amazing if some % of the transplanted brown fat remains
indefinitely. If so, it could be a lifelong calorie burning machine.

Plastic surgeons achieve 50-60% survival of grafted fat with modern
techniques. I couldn’t tell from the study if brown fat would be any
different, or if the quantity required would make the procedure a hassle.

Let’s solve for the equilibrium. Kim Kardashian will graft a bunch of brown
fat into sexually dimorphic areas. This will have the dual benefit of
increased (conventional) attractiveness and fat burning, which will make her
yet more normatively attractive, in a virtuous cycle.

~~~
tachyonbeam
If brown fat burns calories, it must produce heat. I wonder if this would make
you feel hot all the time.

~~~
axus
That would be nice to get some feedback that I've eaten too much.

------
hirundo
Is this a possibly undetectable way to cheat at endurance sports?

~~~
keenmaster
Elite athletes are as lean as possible, so they wouldn’t get any BMI benefits.
Beyond that, I don’t think brown fat is metabolized for exercise any better
than regular fat. You can already somewhat increase brown fat with regular
exposure to cold temperatures.

------
eyeball
Sign me up.

